# [Discussion]What should be the ideal punishment for rapists?



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

This is the topic of time in India. I'm not trying to minimize its importance but just pointing out the obvious.

I've discussed this with my friends, eavesdropped at buses, office canteen, public gatherings people discussing on this. I've not got any satisfactory answer on this. Many have wrong idea about rape, many would blame the women and lotsa wtf things.

So, what our TDF members think about this?

Guys, whatever answer you give here, try to back it up with reasons. 
Eg,
Punishment: Hang 'em. 
now describe why they had to be given a death penalty rather a lifa?
If you have considered any other punishment for rapists apart from death penalty?
Why have you discarded all other punishments and the one you just posted?
What do you think if your suggested punishment is turned into law would be the effect in potential rapists? And in life of normal people?
If your suggested punishment which if turned to law could be abused anyway?

b/w few insights on 'rape'. Call me a creep but I had to know about it before commenting on it.



> * Myth: Rape is sex.*
> 
> Fact: Rape is experienced by the victims as an act of violence. It is a life-threatening experience. One out of every eight adult women has been a victim of forcible rape. (National Victim Center and Crime Victims Research and Treatment Center, 1992) While sexual attraction may be influential, power, control and anger are the primary motives. Most rapists have access to a sexual partner. Gratification comes from gaining power and control and discharging anger. This gratification is only temporary, so the rapist seeks another victim.
> 
> ...


Source



> The Context of Rape and Sexual Assault
> Historical Context
> Women and Rape
> 
> ...


Source



> *Megan's Law - Facts about Sex Offenders*
> 
> Let us see how much we know-and see how much of what we think has been based on the myths we have all heard about sexual assault and sex offenders. Take 5 minutes to complete the True or False Quiz:
> 
> ...


Facts about sex offenders




> *Power Rapists – Goal to Humiliate*
> Power Reassurance (a.k.a. “gentleman rapist,” opportunity rapist, compensatory)
> 
> *>Motivation*
> ...


*Rapist Types and Methods of Avoidance*



> *Myth Women eventually relax and enjoy it. They secretly want to be raped*
> 
> Fact There is a widely held belief that women enjoy rape or that it is 'just sex at the wrong time, in the wrong place'. Rape is a crime of sexual violence and humiliation which can involve being beaten, physical restraint, the use of knifes and sticks, urination and defecating. Studies have consistently shown that most rapes involve physical force to some degree. Often when a woman is raped she is afraid that she will be killed - rapists often use the threat of killing a woman or her children to ensure her 'submission' and her silence after the attack. Women do not enjoy sexual violence. Victims of murder, robbery and other crimes are never portrayed as enjoying the experience.
> 
> ...



Source


Another very informative site on this,
*What You Should Know About Rape And Sexual Assault*


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Long post, good work.

I'd say ideal punishment is to cut their 'Stick' (not joking) and death only if the woman dies.

Death for rape without mortal injuries won't serve a thing, rather it will have two evil side effects, no 1. people will try to murder every rape victim to hide it, violence will increase, no 2. not all girls are saints, there are plenty of women out there who are just as evil as these men and they can use the ruse of rape to literally take a persons's life, now a days according to court ruling rape is not only defined by tests, even if tests come back negative the woman's account of the incident can be used to establish the rape, so in that accord death for rape can be used for evil purposes.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

I find chemical castration the only viable option along with imprisonment of minimum 12-14 years. 



> Chemical castration is the administration of medication designed to reduce libido and sexual activity. Unlike surgical castration, where the testicles or ovaries are removed through an incision in the body,[1] chemical castration does not actually castrate the person, nor is it a form of sterilization.


From wiki

But, Imprisonment along with castration is not advised. Because if he's in prison, well...who cares if his libido is highest of his lifetime. but, after getting released may be getting mandatory treatment for chemical castration for next 5-7 years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2012)

Dont get me wrong, but discussing something like this is beyond pointless.. The ideal punishment should be death, nothing more than that.. We are just trying to vent our anger by discussing something like this.. IRL none of this will be true..


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 28, 2012)

well there is no denying of the fact that rape is one of the most heinous of deeds a man could commit himself into btw the ideal punishment in any case shouldn't be passed by bending laws on account of how severe the particular instance of abuse is rather it should be purely within the constitutional realm . IMO if hanging to death or whatever is the max punition the penal code suggests - it should be implemented for we are living in a sovereign , secular , democratic republic ! I know my statements can be offensive to some who might think the culprits should be treated in harshest way imaginable but that is simply un practical and in humanitarian on any grounds . Bending laws on the basis of human sentiments is the last thing we want .

well there is no denying of the fact that rape is one of the most heinous of deeds a man could commit himself into btw the ideal punishment in any case shouldn't be passed by bending laws on account of how severe the particular instance of abuse is rather it should be purely within the constitutional realm . IMO if hanging to death or whatever is the max punition the penal code suggests - it should be implemented for we are living in a sovereign , secular , democratic republic ! I know my statements can be offensive to some who might think the culprits should be treated in harshest way imaginable but that is simply un practical and in humanitarian on any grounds . Bending laws on the basis of human sentiments is the last thing we want .


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2012)

Wall of text, dude. There is no better punishment than the rapist realizing what he has done. He will probably ask for death himself or commit suicide.

Prevention is better than cure. Make the society educated.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

Educate the society: About what and how? Don't you think people already know what is right or wrong? Or the rapists thought they were doing some favor to the victim by mating with her!

Educating is required along with strict law. But, what most we need is to get into the minds of rapists. We need to know why they do it what they do. Profiling and then may be including some chapters in sex education books based on this research.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, educate the society. There wont be need of strict laws if people are honest and truthful.


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

+ Conscience.

Every act of humans, drill down to the conscience.

Education is just a way of acquiring good & moral conscience, say on the onset of adulthood.
But on the longtime, it's the environment & parents, that can MAKE or BREAK a person.

Unless people behave well by themselves, even the STRICT laws won't intimidate them!
So, i can't really comment over ideal punishment. 

But my basic opinion is to "Give these men a punishment, that will incite FEAR to those who thought of doing the same in future".


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2012)

*Give these men a punishment, that will incite FEAR to those who thought of doing the same in future"*
Amen.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2012)

people have a choice. more people can be pickpockets, or travel ticketless on trains. people choose not to do this. stricter laws by themselves won't help at all, we have a failure of the legal system here, there's plenty of precedent where rape has been tried under outraging modesty of women, or crime against nature or some other provision, where the sentence is lesser than the 7 years. rape actually has a very narrow definition here... old story here. basically, only forced vaginal penetration has been considered rape by the courts in india. apart from the sentences themselves, we need better legal definitions for different kinds of sexual abuses, including gang rape, or war rape. does not matter if the rape sentence is 20 years, castration, public shaming, or life imprisonment, or death... they fail to have a meaning when you cannot expect to file a police complaint without facing further abuse. attempting to change the laws after a crime has been committed shows that the legal system has totally failed, served no purpose being there in the first place. as long as people can expect it to be implemented uniformly, the actual punishment is of little relevance... as long as it is punishment. And society as a whole should stop looking the other way. It's our own shame we are trying to hide here.  
one possible solution is a ticketing system, similar to traffic offenses, where you get an infraction for every comment, every stare, collect too many of those and you go to lockup right away. collect these from public sms. 
sexual abuse has much simpler forms, a young kid can be traumatized by the under dressed loon who bends over and flashes his bum by mistake... when people are scared of that happening, and can be tried for that, we have effective laws 
totally blame indian culture here, rape is hilarious
just check out Love Like You've Never Been Hurt, Rape Like Nobody's Watching
in short... yeah, education


----------



## Anish (Dec 29, 2012)

There must be a major revision in Indian Laws. Police force must operate independently without political interference.


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2012)

^ But, what's the political interference here?


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ But, what's the political interference here?



to police effectively, more effort is needed, requiring the pig to work harder/reduce hafta-vasooli time
more policing = more criminals caught, resulting in increase of "official" crimes done/recorded
this means -ve publicity on the netas/sdo's or whatever
also, many criminals are well known to the police. 

do you think these criminals have brains???? they rule via money and influence.


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2012)

This happened in south india, but the media din't boom this.
Seems, all of them concentrate only in our capital.

Rape of 11-year-old sparks protests in TN


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> This happened in south india, but the media din't boom this.
> Seems, all of them concentrate only in our capital.
> 
> Rape of 11-year-old sparks protests in TN


Always, this year a girl was raped severely in Park Street kolkata, the media(read Anandabazaar/telegraph and all other ABP group media outlets), under pressure from politicians actively downplayed the act, the best detective in crime branch Dayamanti Sen(who being an woman better suited for these cases) was humiliated and demoted when she refused to bend to the politicians will to downplay the investigation, the CM said it was fake and just today a MLA(who also an woman) declared the victim to be a prostitute(which was never mentioned before) thereby effectively declaring "In West Bengal prostitutes can be legally raped." See where we live in? Its high time something happens to India, like foreign attack, or an uprising, the govt needs to be overthrown, period. Its better to lose independence then live under this false motion of such.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2012)

Coming to ontopic, i.e. solution...

Many here are are recommending to educate society. But, how do you do it? Society is not a person that you capture him/her and then force feed the moral of right and wrong. We make society or we are society. Have you any suggestion for that?

And, none here seems to agree on a particular punishment for such offenders. 

b/w anyone up for this? (Refer the attachment)


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2012)

^^Those who already have links with netas and police will never get into trial and may continue to indulge in rape. The severity of punishment may encourage the average rapist to turn murderer too.

Educating society is in the hand of society, the governing body and the law enforcers. Our government is a total failure, only seeking out their vested interests and short term goals. Was there any need to transfer the patient to Singapore ? 6 hour flight itself led to massive decrease in blood pressure of the patient. It was their way of damage control. Put the blame on singapore doctors and blare out that they even sent the patient to singapore spending so many dollar.

To be frank, I don't know the answer as an average man to your question unless someone make me prime minister to set things right. I can only do my bit of educating people who are near me. It will take more time to change the mentality of people.

Punishment to the offenders is of least relevance to me. Give them death, castrate them, burn them, drown them, electrocute them or guillotine them, doesn't matter. Vengeance changes the vengeful mind.


It seems money can buy anything here and can get you out of any situation against you.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah read that in the newspaper, the laws didn't deter the rapists, and those are the only laws they are going to be tried under, not the new ones 

it's not just the laws themselves, it is how they are enforced 

For example, in the Major singh, AIR 1967 SC 63 case, where the accused walked into the room where a female child of seven and a half months was sleeping and committed an indecent assault he was held to have committed an offence under section 354 as he had outraged and intended to outrage the modesty of the victim, that is legalspeek for "not rape". 

In a judgement sakshi versus Union of India, a public interest litigation, a sexual offence was charged under 354 (Assault or criminal force on a woman with intent to outrage her modesty : 2 years), and not under 375, (rape : seven years), so as to 'not confuse the public'.

no one has told the Indian judiciary about OP's first post 

the 172nd law comission report, addresses all these issues, and already recommends the kinds of changes people want to see in the law, it has been hanging around in limbo since 2000 

in any case, laws are not the solution, fix the gender ratio, allow women to be born and live first, the problem is right there


----------



## Vignesh B (Dec 30, 2012)

Ideal punishment? That itself sounds like an oxymoron. 
Not criticizing the OP, infact quite a good post.
I remember reading in The Hindu a few days back that majority(above 85%, I think or it is even more) of rape case offenders are known people like father, neighbours, family members etc. I don't think anyone will like to have their near and dear ones to be awarded capital punishment no matter  how heinous the crime is. Am not supporting the offenders, in fact there is no denying the barbaric actions. Out of anger one might say hang him or stuffs like that but that is not going to help in the longer run. Who is going to support his family?
Rather provide assistance and make the offender himself feel the guilt and the height of his crime. Open clinics where such people are made to understand the worth of a woman, how to safeguard their sisters rather than ambushing them.



doomgiver said:


> do you think these criminals have brains???? they rule via money and influence.


This.



Faun said:


> To be frank, I don't know the answer as an average man to your question unless someone make me prime minister to set things right. I can only do my bit of educating people who are near me. It will take more time to change the mentality of people.
> 
> Punishment to the offenders is of least relevance to me. Give them death, castrate them, burn them, drown them, electrocute them or guillotine them, doesn't matter. Vengeance changes the vengeful mind.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 30, 2012)

I read somewhere that Congress committee recommended Chemical castration ... at first the punishment might seem heinous , but we have had capital punishment being given for rape and murder not very long ago , so maybe it wouldn;t be off the table as of yet. ..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 1, 2013)

^
Chemical castration is temporary, effects wear off by 3 months unless drug is administered continuously. Has no permanent effect.
More effective if used on all eve teasers.  How would it cause any "problem" to rapists who will be in jail anyway?

All these people should be sent to a barren island without food and water and away from society to die a painful death.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

Chemical castration is a gimmick.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2013)

> 'We were without clothes. We tried to stop people passing by. Several auto rickshaws, cars and bikes slowed down but no one stopped for about 25 minutes.
> 
> Read more: Delhi rape victim's friend claims police waited TWO HOURS before taking them to hospital | Mail Online



that this will be the reaction of most people. forget it, ignore it, look the other way and pretend nothing happened. no law can fix this. we are so scared and shamed, that when something like this happens we cannot even fit it in our heads to react properly.

another point, maybe petty theft and mobile theft enforcement would have helped as well. Before gang-rape, men on bus allegedly robbed a carpenter. fix the system so this guy would have the confidence to approach the police immediately.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 5, 2013)

Some thing just what the passed away victim wanted to be done with the culprits. Burnt to death. No we wouldn't do that i know. Its a gutless society here.


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 7, 2013)

well,...nothing gonna happen for such a crime..death penalty should be the ideal case but we live in India where you all know how flexible the laws are....The rules for all this need tto be more uptight.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2013)

Death penalty will be civilized way of punishment....


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe the Death penalty is suitable for major-culprits.
What about the minors?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe the Death penalty is suitable for major-culprits.
> What about the minors?



Death Penalty.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2013)

Faun said:


> Death Penalty.


Our constitution can't punish the *juveniles *with death penalty.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 7, 2013)

our constitution needs a huge overhaul


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Our constitution can't punish the *juveniles *with death penalty.


Not just ours, Capital punishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Juveniles shouldn't be allowed death penalty, decrease it to 16. But not more.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 7, 2013)

Turn the rapists into eunuchs and use them for clinical trials with no human rights.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Turn the rapists into eunuchs and use them for clinical trials with no human rights.


That will turn into a separate argument.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 23, 2013)

In the wake of the tragic death of the gang rape victim, I have been asking a lot of questions to myself. I am a brother, a friend, a son, and in the future, I will be a husband and a father. Unfortunately, I am increasingly getting unsure of safety of women in India.

For centuries, we have been taught to respect our culture and heritage. For a country where a majority of the population worships a female deity, we kill more than half a million girls even before they are born. The one who survives, are subjected to life long struggle of survival. A recent survey conducted by The Times of India shows that over 70% of all women faced sexual harassment at some point.

It’s humbling to see the call for change, as millions of us joined hands to force the government to change the laws. I fully agree and support this revolution. However, I do not believe that this alone can make our country safer for women. Poor law enforcement is a part of the problem. Lack of social awareness and education is more widespread and unfortunately more difficult to eradicate. 

Sure, we can start hanging rapists. 

What about those thousands of incidents that are happening every day in Delhi that do not “qualify” to be called rapes? My question goes out to thousands of women, who step out of the house every morning. Most of my female friends have revealed that they have faced such situation many times. It was saddening how each one of them told me how someone misbehaved with them on the roads, in busses, in cinema halls etc. When they started narrating how bystanders and onlookers reacted, I was devastated. “I was crying and asking for help, and they were just smiling” she said. In less than a minute, the culprit was gone. Eye witnesses, who were feasting on this sadistic opportunity and smiling, were good for nothing.  With no proof of what happened, she was left violated. Surrounded by laughing crowd, she accepted this as her fate. 
It’s not just their experience. I have seen enough myself. Whenever a woman walks by, a dozen pair of eyes starts scanning every inch of her. Eighteen year old college students to sixty year old grandfathers, all joining hands to make sure all barriers of indecency are broken.

Next part of the problem is widespread backward thinking. 

After every case of misbehavior with women surfaces, most of the people, men and women, blame the lifestyle of the victim. Some villages have banned jeans and any other western outfits for women. According to these people, temptation is the cause of these crimes. During an television reality show, MTV Roadies 9, a girl from Haryana, Pratima Dagar revealed this mindset. She clearly said, if a girl is raped, it’s her fault. Not the men who raped her. This is the state of an educated girl who has represented the state in sporting activities. I don’t know what creates such ignorant thinking. This ideology literally translates to the following statements:

_
If a criminal robs a wealthy person, then the wealth of the person is the cause. It tempted the criminal. Solution: No one should have money
If a criminal steals a car, then the car owner is the cause. It tempted the criminal. Solution: We should not buy cars
_
If freedom of a lifestyle is taken away, then possession of wealth should also be made illegal. 

In India, girls as young as four and as old as seventy are raped. Government is only a small part of the problem. We keep exhibiting our rich Indian heritage to the world. Right now, I am ashamed when people from different countries including Pakistan ask me why there are so many rapes and molestation cases in India. 

How much police force can we possibly deploy to protect millions of women from even bigger number or sex offenders?
Is constant strangulation of womenhood is our culture?


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2013)

People who are asking you are purposely meaning to make you feel ashamed. Better to be with those who are more rational.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

the point here to realize is that whatever punishment you give will set the criminal straight, hell it may even scare some. but the larger evil at hand is the thought. its the thought of the people which allows them to do this. i have heard some of my servants talk about sex, and all they say is *that women want it more then men*. and i think thats more than enough reason for someone illiterate to go and rape a innocent woman(if he is motivated enough), just because he thinks that the woman wants sex and hes giving it to her. He views himself as a provider, but doesnt pause a moment to think of the emotional connect... or what the woman feels about him. Thats whats wrong.

its like the jihadists, only people here are brainwashed into thinking that women who wear jeans are attractive and they want to have sex...... hell a woman should walk nude anywhere and you should maybe think of her as sexually attractive, but not force yourself upon here.

see man this is a free country, you cant stop anyone from looking at you(again i mean not those areas)but you sure as hell stop them from doing anything more than that.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i have heard some of my servants talk about sex, and all they say is *that women want it more then men*.


One of the worst stereotypes portrayed ever by ill-rated-movies.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> One of the worst stereotypes portrayed ever by ill-rated-movies.



thanks to bollywood, first they glorify this and then they cry about it. morons. 

i still remember that line : duniya main sirf 3 cheezein chaltii hain : entertainment, entertainment, entertainment .....


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 23, 2013)

Stone him till he die...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

i mean *you cant expect a totalitarian regime and say, she is my wife or daughter or mother and say that no man harbors fantasies for her* accept it they do.... it doesnt work like that... we find people attractive and some people like to talk about their feelings, some dont... its the people who bottle up their feelings and then explode..



101gamzer said:


> Stone him till he die...



then *the human rights will come after your head*...


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> thanks to bolly*wood*, first they glorify this and then they cry about it. morons.


All the 'woods' of India, do the same.

A typical representation will be "A villain eyeing on his house-maid, and approaches her by saying he will do whatever she likes. Lady cries, Villain smiles & approach, Lady struggles at first, Villain still believes in 'Perseverence never fails' and then a scene showing the 'facial expression of lady's face to show that she likes what he do to her'. . . . Bla bla bla..



101gamzer said:


> Stone him till he die...


Even the judiciary system gives an option for accused, to defend him with a lawyer if he is really falsified.
We are in DEMO-cratic India, man.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> All the 'woods' of India, do the same.
> 
> A typical representation will be "A villain eyeing on his house-maid, and approaches her by saying he will do whatever she likes. Lady cries, Villain smiles & approach, Lady struggles at first, Villain still believes in 'Perseverence never fails' and then a scene showing the 'facial expression of lady's face to show that she likes what he do to her'. . . . Bla bla bla..
> 
> ...



+1, but in their defence they claim that we are showing art, we are showing the reality, and all they are showing is women treated as **** bikini clad dancing....

Demon-cratic society man, celebrity kills people : makes hundreds of crores in his films, kills endangered species : appearing in a cinema near you. The rich and powerful are left apart, the poor are punished... this is a country where power was supposed to be decentralized and yet it is one person who commands everything. we call ourselves a democracy... and what do we have to show for that?

1. we failed to protect our women
2. we failed to stop corruption
3. we failed to provide good education
4. we failed to unite in a nation
5. we failed to resolve our differences

the parliament of the country has been sitting and bullshitting since the last 20 years, doing nothing. its the people who have been driving the country forward... but for how long? ... i am proud to be an indian because i abide by the law, i help the needy and i fullfill my duty. not because i live in india.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2013)

Eroticism is an art, but some ill-minded morons mix their ill-minded-thoughts to cook a flavor to boost the money & pleasure.
A right thing to the wrong-audience, will make the 'right-thing' to appear it as 'wrong-thing' for them. Vice versa. . .


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2013)

Guys, the moment you start judging people by their attire, you are on wrong path.

Its you, who can't control your libido. Yes, you are hardwired to look at every girl...first at the boobs and then the face and then the back. But, then again you are a human. And you are famous to have the power to control your actions and emotions. 

We all are open minded within our limits. Something that is obscene for you could be someone else's daily living
Ref,


> Prostitution legal and regulated
> 
> In some countries, prostitution is legal and regulated, though activities like pimping and street-walking are generally illegal. The degree of regulation varies by country, for example, not all countries require mandatory health checks (because such checks are seen as too intrusive, a violation of human rights and discriminatory, since the clients aren't subjected to them).
> 
> ...



Stop judging WOMEN! That is the first healthy and constructive step you can take. This applies to both men and women.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, the moment you start judging people by their attire, you are on wrong path.
> 
> Its you, who can't control your libido. Yes, you are hardwired to look at every girl...first at the boobs and then the face and then the back. But, then again you are a human. And you are famous to have the power to control your actions and emotions.
> 
> ...



^^ you left out *India * legal : yes , regulated : no. 

i dont judge women, hell i dont care if shes black brown or white if i like what i see then i like. but i feel that its the thought of the man which leads him to rape women. i never said prostitution was obscene, but yes trying to brand every good looking girl as a prostitute and then glorifying about it. thats just wrong.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with most of the members here. We cant take the extreme approach. As far as punishment is concerned, it will not go beyond a proper death sentence. Laws can never be extreme. A law is not just about punishing the guilty, it's also about protecting the innocent. 


I observed crime prevention in the US. I admire the way law makers have crafted laws and the way law enforcement is maintaining it. As far as sex offences are concerned, when a offender is convicted, they are subjected to fine and jail time. The most important part of their punishment starts after they get out of jail. 

These people are permanently labeled as "Sex Offender". Even if they had sent a graphic text message to their colleague, they will make it to this list. What this means is, his Social Security Number is permanently linked with his new status. He is now required by law to disclose his status whenever he is applying for a job, getting a new house, etc. Failure to do so will initiate immediate arrest warrant. All these places have background checks so he cant get away without disclosing his status. Local police keep a constant grip on these criminals and keep the records updated.

Sex Offenders also make it to a special database maintained by US Department of Justice. It's called The National Sex Offender Public Website (NSOPW). Here, anyone with internet access can find out sex offenders in the entire country. The website has an interactive map with exact address location of the offenders. With just a few clicks, you can find all the sex offenders, with pictures, in your area or around your kids's school. The ocean of information they have made public include the cars they own(including plate numbers), where they work, their crime, status, and an option to report anything about these people.

I am not sure how effective this approach will be considering the fact that there's no working social security number system in India. However, the database will be a good place to start.


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2013)

^
What if he/she (the offender) wants to start a NEW COMPANY/NEW LIFE after realizing his/her crime and want to be a NEW MAN/WOMAN.
Bank's wont give loan (_Crime background_)-Companies wont give jobs (_Fearing harassment to its employees_)-Neighborhood people fear them (_coz of his dark past_).

This is enough to make his life EVEN BITTER to turn the one-time-offender into Society-hating-Psychopath.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 25, 2013)

that's a very valid argument. The laws are tough and they are implemented very aggressively. But sometimes things get pushed a bit too far. (Public urination might qualify for a sex offence)

However, these laws are enough to keep a good number of people on the right path. These people are not allowed within 200 ft of a schools. they are forbidden from inviting children for "trick or treat"(a Halloween tradition where people keep the porch lights on to tell kids that they are giving away candies to kids.). 

The number of repeat offenders are very high. This system is just a way to alert people before they get into a relationship,  hire a babysitter etc.


----------

